# Why the new push for an Australian republic is doomed to fail



## barryqwalsh (Jan 28, 2016)

What passes for a new debate about a republic is a shallow fraud built on zero substance.

I have no problems with Australia becoming a republic. I also think this is the majority view. I do have problems with middlebrow megaphones.

The current debate, if you could call it that, about a republic is a fraud. Australia is not going to become a republic while self-appointed Dumb and Dumber are trying to dominate the process.

Let's look at the first attempt:

Why the new push for an Australian republic is doomed to fail


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 28, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> What passes for a new debate about a republic is a shallow fraud built on zero substance.
> 
> I have no problems with Australia becoming a republic. I also think this is the majority view. I do have problems with middlebrow megaphones.
> 
> ...



barryqwalsh I think all people are going to have to face this struggle: how do we maintain individual autonomy yet have collective responsibility as a whole. We are all on this treacherous learning curve figuring out "what is the ratio between" teachers to students to manage a classroom, police to population, representatives to a state, etc. 

How do we prevent one dominant group from hijacking and abusing collective power to oppress others.

I am hopeful we can share with each other, through this process I think all nations have to go through.
France that is known for being liberal, is having to police its borders and crackdown on terrorist activity by preemptive actions more like conservatives believe in doing.
The US that is normally pushed to police the world is now under criticism and attack for backing off and leaving other countries to defend themselves without as strong support from the US as a military ally.

Who knows what China is going through, with more of the population benefiting from capitalism.
Who knows where that is heading.

For Australia, whatever happens with this fear of certain powers that be "hijacking" the process,
that reminds me of fears that a Constitutional convention in the US would get "hijacked" to push agenda.

It seems we are in a similar boat.

I hope more citizens get involved in their democratic process, share ideas and insights online, and maybe form teams to support full inclusion, representation and conflict resolution so that everyone gets to participate, without fear of the process getting railroaded or derailed!

Take care and thanks for posting.
Hope to hear more on this,
and maybe the US side will also get somewhere with the
push for Constitutional conventions in the near future.

Yours truly,
Emily


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 28, 2016)

Non issue.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 28, 2016)

That a republican form of government is far superior to a democracy is beyond dispute – particularly with regard to a republic's absence of 'referenda.'


----------

